# 

## Lopezz

Dzień dobry

Planuje instalacje paneli fotowoltaicznych w nowo budowanym domu z kilkoma mieszkaniami przeznaczonymi na wynajem. Chciałbym sprzedawać prąd wytworzony lokatorom, czy mogę to zrobić? Jeśli tak to w jaki sposób, na jakich zasadach i jaki podatek należy odprowadzać z tego typu przychodu? Wszystkie mieszkania są opomiarowane indywidualnie. Drugie pytanie czy mogę do tej samej instalacji przyłączyć swój dom, który znajduje się zaraz obok, ale na odrębnej działce i ma inny numer? 

Będę wdzięczny za każdą wskazówkę 

 :smile:

----------


## tom.pk

Nie możesz sprzedawać legalnie prądu ,podpisujesz umowę prosumenta gdzie jest to zabronione.Poza tym do instalacji jest przypisany jeden licznik.

----------


## Lopezz

> Nie możesz sprzedawać legalnie prądu ,podpisujesz umowę prosumenta gdzie jest to zabronione.Poza tym do instalacji jest przypisany jeden licznik.


Tak właśnie myślałem, za piękne żeby mogło być prawdziwe. 
Szkoda bo w teorii wyglądało wspaniale. 
Może da się to jakoś ominąć, na przykład
prąd naliczony w czynszu do pewnej granicy?
Szkoda mi odpuścić temat bez walki  :wink:

----------


## d7d

Przeczytaj
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...nej-elektrowni

----------


## gawel

NIe możesz sprzedawać prądu ale możesz zawrzeć z umowie najmu, że to Ty pokrywasz koszty określonej ilości prądu , określasz limit a możesz żądać większego czynszu tak ze będzie to dla ciebie korzystne.

Co do 2 pytania to nie widzę problemu masz jedną umowę kompleksową na kilka punktów poboru prądu na jednym z punktów masz PV a płacisz rozliczenie za całość.

----------


## mitch

> NIe możesz sprzedawać prądu ale możesz zawrzeć z umowie najmu, że to Ty pokrywasz koszty określonej ilości prądu , określasz limit a możesz żądać większego czynszu tak ze będzie to dla ciebie korzystne.
> 
> Co do 2 pytania to nie widzę problemu masz jedną umowę kompleksową na kilka punktów poboru prądu na jednym z punktów masz PV a płacisz rozliczenie za całość.


Księgowa się ucieszy  :smile:  Albo wręcz przeciwnie. Coś mi mówi, że druga opcja wygra  :wink: 

Co do 2 pytania: kiedyś badałem temat w Enerdze i nie było takiej możliwości. Nie wiem jak obecnie i jak to jest w innych ZE.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Co do 2 pytania: kiedyś badałem temat w Enerdze i nie było takiej możliwości. Nie wiem jak obecnie i jak to jest w innych ZE.


W Tauronie też nie ma takiej opcji na dzień dzisiejszy.

----------


## gawel

> Księgowa się ucieszy  Albo wręcz przeciwnie. Coś mi mówi, że druga opcja wygra 
> 
> Co do 2 pytania: kiedyś badałem temat w Enerdze i nie było takiej możliwości. Nie wiem jak obecnie i jak to jest w innych ZE.


w pge na fakturze masz wyszczególnione punkty pobory i rozliczenie dla każdego potem jest podsumowanie i jedna faktura bo umowa jest przecież jedna.

----------


## mitch

> w pge na fakturze masz wyszczególnione punkty pobory i rozliczenie dla każdego potem jest podsumowanie i jedna faktura bo umowa jest przecież jedna.


W takim razie brawo dla PGE. Pytanie, czy aby na pewno PV skompensują na podsumowaniu, a nie na danym PPE. Mam pewne wątpliwości. W Enerdze się nie dało. No ale może ZE zmieniają się na lepsze  :wink:

----------


## _Grisza_

> W takim razie brawo dla PGE. Pytanie, czy aby na pewno PV skompensują na podsumowaniu, a nie na danym PPE. Mam pewne wątpliwości. W Enerdze się nie dało. No ale może ZE zmieniają się na lepsze


@gawel, znów żeni kity, w chwili obecnej energia rozliczana/bilansowana  jest w obrębie jednego punktu poboru (licznika). Energię wyprodukowaną i odłożoną w magazynie, można odebrać tylko i wyłącznie poprzez licznik przez który została wprowadzona.

Nie można na jednym liczniku wprowadzić na innym odebrać.

----------


## gawel

> @gawel, znów żeni kity, w chwili obecnej energia rozliczana/bilansowana  jest w obrębie jednego punktu poboru (licznika). Energię wyprodukowaną i odłożoną w magazynie, można odebrać tylko i wyłącznie poprzez licznik przez który została wprowadzona.
> 
> Nie można na jednym liczniku wprowadzić na innym odebrać.


w tauronie tak w PGE niekoniecznie

----------


## _Grisza_

> w tauronie tak w PGE niekoniecznie


Proszę, nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd. 
Ustawa OZE tego nie przewiduje.

----------


## Lopezz

Panowie bardzo dziękuje za wszystkie odpowiedzi i zainteresowanie tematem. Jednak muszę przyznać,
że teraz dopiero mi się zamieszało i kompletnie nie wiem co z tym zrobić. Sądziłem że temat będzie
łatwiejszy do ugryzienia. Zaczynam się poważnie zastanawiać czy w ogóle się za to zabierać, czy warto?
Strasznie się zapaliłem do tego pomysłu, ale powoli stygnę  :bash:

----------


## gawel

> Proszę, nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd. 
> Ustawa OZE tego nie przewiduje.


ustawa o OZE nie ma tu zastosowania więc nie ma problemu proszę nie mylić penisa z ogórkiem  :ohmy:

----------


## _Grisza_

> ustawa o OZE nie ma tu zastosowania więc nie ma problemu proszę nie mylić penisa z ogórkiem


Twoje wpisy szkodzą, bo wprowadzają w błąd. Jesteś szkodnikiem. 
Piszesz farmazony wyssane z palca lub innego ogórka którego masz pod ręką.

----------


## gawel

> Twoje wpisy szkodzą, bo wprowadzają w błąd. Jesteś szkodnikiem. 
> Piszesz farmazony wyssane z palca lub innego ogórka którego masz pod ręką.


ty też wprowadzasz forumowiczów w błąd i piszesz bzdury.

----------


## _Grisza_

> ty też wprowadzasz forumowiczów w błąd i piszesz bzdury.


 :bash:

----------


## gawel

> 


 :popcorn:  :popcorn:

----------


## mitch

> Zaczynam się poważnie zastanawiać czy w ogóle się za to zabierać, czy warto?
> Strasznie się zapaliłem do tego pomysłu, ale powoli stygnę


Szczerze, przy wynajmie, który sam w sobie jest momentami problematyczny od strony księgowej, na Twoim miejscu bym odpuścił. To jest gra niewarta świeczki




> Twoje wpisy szkodzą, bo wprowadzają w błąd. Jesteś szkodnikiem. 
> Piszesz farmazony wyssane z palca lub innego ogórka którego masz pod ręką.


Takie też mam wrażenie.




> ty też wprowadzasz forumowiczów w błąd i piszesz bzdury.


gawel, o czym Ty w ogóle piszesz? Wszystkie znaki na niebie i ziemi wskazują, że wpuszczasz gościa w maliny, pisząc niesprawdzone informacje, w dodatku nie mając wiedzy z jakiego operatora on korzysta. Po czym odbijasz piłeczkę jak w przedszkolu. Miej litość dla swojej i naszej inteligencji.

----------


## Kaizen

Księgowo ciekawy temat. Domyślam się, że nie będzie tu wydzielonych lokali (mieszkań) i będzie jeden adres i licznik?

Z refakturowaniem prądu nie ma problemu w przypadku najmu. Tu jednak to nie nastąpi - chciałbyś sprzedać prąd, który wyprodukowałeś - a to nie przejdzie. Podobnie jak nie przejdzie dokładaniem opłat za prąd w cenie innej, niż zapłaciłeś. Nawet, jak z tego prądu wyprodukujesz ciepłą wodę czy ogrzejesz budynek - możesz obciążyć tylko takim kosztem, jaki poniosłeś na nośnik energii.
Pozostaje "przerzucić" koszt amortyzacji PV w czynszu.

----------


## mitch

> Z refakturowaniem prądu nie ma problemu w przypadku najmu. Tu jednak to nie nastąpi - chciałbyś sprzedać prąd, który wyprodukowałeś - a to nie przejdzie. Podobnie jak nie przejdzie dokładaniem opłat za prąd w cenie innej, niż zapłaciłeś. Nawet, jak z tego prądu wyprodukujesz ciepłą wodę czy ogrzejesz budynek - możesz obciążyć tylko takim kosztem, jaki poniosłeś na nośnik energii.
> Pozostaje "przerzucić" koszt amortyzacji PV w czynszu.


Tu też jest kwestia, czy jest to najem prywatny czy prowadzony na DG, jakie są zapisy w umowie dotyczące mediów. No i nie należy zapominać o tym, że dany US może podchodzić do tematu w szczególny sposób i najlepiej mieć indywidualną interpretację podatkową. Mieszanie jeszcze do tego PV moim zdaniem przysporzy księgowemu niezłego bólu głowy, a w takich kwestiach należy przyjąć zasadę - im prościej, tym lepiej. A najemcy i tak tego nie docenią. W takiej skali (dom z kilkoma mieszkaniami) PV to nie jest dobry pomysł. Ale... rynek najmu czeka na nowe rozwiązania, zwłaszcza w obecnej sytuacji  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Tu też jest kwestia, czy jest to najem prywatny czy prowadzony na DG, jakie są zapisy w umowie dotyczące mediów.


To nie wpływa na zapisy Prawa Energetycznego - można tylko "przerzucić" koszty nośnika energii.
Przy najmie kilku *mieszkań* to nie będzie najem okazjonalny. A to oznacza, że ma zastosowanie ta mniej przyjemna część Ustawy o ochronie praw lokatorów i ktoś, kto się za to bierze albo jest niespełna rozumu, albo nie zna tej ustawy.

----------


## Lopezz

Z tego co widzę gra nie warta świeczki, odpuszczam temat.
Jeśli kiedyś założę panele to tylko na domu, w którym mieszkam.
Za dużo problemów, nasze przepisy nie nadążają za rzeczywistością
 :bash: 
Bardzo dziękuje za pomoc.
 :smile:

----------


## mitch

> To nie wpływa na zapisy Prawa Energetycznego - można tylko "przerzucić" koszty nośnika energii.
> Przy najmie kilku *mieszkań* to nie będzie najem okazjonalny. A to oznacza, że ma zastosowanie ta mniej przyjemna część Ustawy o ochronie praw lokatorów i ktoś, kto się za to bierze albo jest niespełna rozumu, albo nie zna tej ustawy.


To, czy nie będzie to najem okazjonalny, decyduje naczelnik. Osobiście widziałem interpretacje, gdzie w przypadku najmu kilku mieszkań stworzonych w jednym domu naczelnik przychylił się do korzystniejszej wersji podatnika  :smile:  Inna sprawa, że zasadniczo masz rację.
Natomiast rozliczanie energii można przyjąć ryczałtem. Pomijam kwestie opłacalności i sensowności takich rozwiązań (choć widziałem w życiu kilka dziwnych umów). Tak czy owak, zgadzamy się, że PV w takich zastosowaniach nie ma racji bytu. Tak jak pisałem - nie komplikuje się prostych i sprawdzonych rozwiązań.

----------


## humidorek

A jak to jest w domach, gdy cały budynek jest na jednym liczniku - nie można (mając PV) pobierać od najemcy opłat za zużyty przez niego prąd (wg podlicznika)? Przecież to nie jest sprzedaż energii na zewnątrz, tylko w ramach jednego budynku/instalacji/licznika...

----------


## Kaizen

> A jak to jest w domach, gdy cały budynek jest na jednym liczniku - nie można (mając PV) pobierać od najemcy opłat za zużyty przez niego prąd (wg podlicznika)? Przecież to nie jest sprzedaż energii na zewnątrz, tylko w ramach jednego budynku/instalacji/licznika...


Obciążać kosztem (refakturować) możesz. Ale tu mowa o sprzedaży za pieniądze darmowego prądu z PV.

----------


## humidorek

Tak, zrozumiałem, że chodzi o sprzedaż prądu z PV i o to spytałem  :Smile: 

Jeśli problem polega na kwestii koncesji, to nie jest ona wymagana:

Art. 32. pr. energ.
Uzyskania koncesji wymaga wykonywanie działalności gospodarczej w zakresie wytwarzania paliw lub energii, z wyłączeniem wytwarzania:
c) energii elektrycznej w mikroinstalacji lub w małej instalacji

W kwestii akcyzy, raczej jest wymagana - 2gr za 1kWh, czyli ok 1% przychodu, co raczej nie jest przeszkodą. https://ksiegowosc.infor.pl/podatki/...ic-akcyze.html

W kwestii podatku dochodowego i VAT oczywiście je płacimy (VAT 23% doliczamy do faktury najemcy).

Może więc chodzi o jeszcze coś innego, warto byłoby to konkretnie wskazać i pomyśleć, czy faktycznie stanowi przeszkodę w sprzedaży energii najemcom z własnego PV, czy tylko wymaga dopełnienia jakichś procedur.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tak, zrozumiałem, że chodzi o sprzedaż prądu z PV i o to spytałem


Piszesz, że rozumiesz, że chodzi o sprzedaż - a cytujesz przepis dotyczący wytwarzania...

----------


## humidorek

W tekście, jaki podlinkowałem jest właśnie poruszona kwestia sprzedaży energii przez elektrownię wodną.

Ja chcę dojść do sedna, a nie sprzeczki. Jakie przepisy zakazują sprzedaży wytworzonej przez PV energii najemcom wewnątrz budynku (instalacji objętej jednym licznikiem)?

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja chcę dojść do sedna, a nie sprzeczki. Jakie przepisy zakazują sprzedaży wytworzonej przez PV energii najemcom wewnątrz budynku (instalacji objętej jednym licznikiem)?


Dalsza część przepisu, którego niewłaściwy fragment cytowałeś:
_3) przesyłania  lub  dystrybucji  paliw  lub  energii,  z  wyłączeniem:  dystrybucji paliw  gazowych  w  sieci  o  przepustowości  poniżej  1  MJ/s  oraz  przesyłania  lub dystrybucji  ciepła,  jeżeli  łączna  moc  zamówiona  przez  odbiorców  nie przekracza 5  MW; 
4) obrotu paliwami lub energią, z  wyłączeniem:_ 

Do tego umowa z ZE też tego zapewne zakazuje.

I jeszcze taki cytacik:
_Wysokość  opłat powinna  być  ustalana  w  taki  sposób,  aby  zapewniała  wyłącznie  pokrycie  ponoszonych  przez  odbiorcę (w  rozumieniu art.  3  pkt  13  ustawy)  kosztów  zakupu  energii  elektrycznej  (art.  45a  ust.  4  ustawy)._   stąd.

----------


## gawel

> A jak to jest w domach, gdy cały budynek jest na jednym liczniku - nie można (mając PV) pobierać od najemcy opłat za zużyty przez niego prąd (wg podlicznika)? Przecież to nie jest sprzedaż energii na zewnątrz, tylko w ramach jednego budynku/instalacji/licznika...


Ale to nie kwestia licznika, do jednej umowy i posesji możesz mieć kilka punktów poboru energii to jest we wniosku podajesz ilość punktów poboru energii oraz ich adresy. Natomiast wszytkie rozliczenia PBE są przenoszone na jedną fakturę. 

Częściej w domach wielopokoleniowych gdzie wszyscy mają wysrane na płacenie właściciel instaluje liczniki przedpłatowe i problem ustaje.

----------


## humidorek

> Dalsza część przepisu, którego niewłaściwy fragment cytowałeś:
> _3) przesyłania  lub  dystrybucji  paliw  lub  energii,  z  wyłączeniem:  dystrybucji paliw  gazowych  w  sieci  o  przepustowości  poniżej  1  MJ/s  oraz  przesyłania  lub dystrybucji  ciepła,  jeżeli  łączna  moc  zamówiona  przez  odbiorców  nie przekracza 5  MW; 
> 4) obrotu paliwami lub energią, z  wyłączeniem:_


No i dlaczego tego wyłączenia już nie wpisałeś? Nie pasuje prawo do Twojej koncepcji? Ładnie tak wprowadzać forumowiczów w  bląd?
A brzmi ono:
"a) obrotu paliwami stałymi, obrotu energią elektryczną za pomocą instalacji o napięciu poniżej 1 kV będącej własnością odbiorcy,"

Czyli dokładnie to, o czym piszemy. Nie ma zakazu obrotu za pomocą instalacji <1kV we własnym budynku. Ty w energetyce pracujesz? Takie manipulacje powinny skutkować banem. 




> Do tego umowa z ZE też tego zapewne zakazuje.


Zapewne? Brniesz w sprzeczkę na podstawie przypuszczeń i podejrzeń?

I jeszcze taki cytacik:



> [I]Wysokość  opłat powinna  być  ustalana  w  taki  sposób,  aby  zapewniała  wyłącznie  pokrycie  ponoszonych  przez  odbiorcę (w  rozumieniu art.  3  pkt  13  ustawy)  kosztów  zakupu  energii  elektrycznej  (art.  45a  ust.  4  ustawy).


Dzięki za link. Wyczytałem w nim też:

"W takiej sytuacji podmiot, który nabywa energię do budynku, w którym znajdują się lokale mieszkalne lub użytkowe – przez niego wynajmowane, dzierżawione bądź udostępniane na podstawie innych tytułów prawnych innym osobom - nie ma obowiązku posiadania koncesji, natomiast jest obowiązany posiadać zawartą umowę o świadczenie usług dystrybucji z przedsiębiorstwem energetycznym - dystrybutorem, do którego sieci jest przyłączona infrastruktura tego podmiotu, a koszty zakupu energii rozliczać w sposób opisany w art. 45a ust. 4 ustawy"

Czyli nie jest potrzebna koncesja, ale jest konieczna umowa o świadczenie usług dystrybucji z przedsiębiorstwem energetycznym. Czyli tylko procedura a nie zakaz.

Czytamy dalej:
"W tym kontekście Prezes URE uznaje za dopuszczalną odsprzedaż energii przez odbiorcę, np. swoim najemcom (tzw. „refakturowanie”). Przy czym, w takim przypadku „refaktura” powinna wynikać wprost z umowy zawartej pomiędzy odbiorcą a najemcą, a cena energii elektrycznej powinna odpowiadać cenie zakupu i nie zawierać dodatkowych kosztów doliczanych przez odsprzedającego, natomiast zasady rozliczenia powinny odpowiadać rozwiązaniom wskazanym w art. 45a ustawy"

Dla mnie temat zamknięty - można sprzedawać wyprodukowaną przez siebie energię, najemcom własnego budynku, jeśli jej cena nie będzie wyższa niż ta z zakładu energetycznego, ale trzeba mieć na to umowę z zakładem energetycznym.

Dzięki za pomoc, już wiadomo, jak to można i należy zorganizować.

----------


## Kaizen

> A brzmi ono:
> "a) obrotu paliwami stałymi, obrotu energią elektryczną za pomocą instalacji o napięciu poniżej 1 kV będącej własnością odbiorcy,"


Jak kowa o off-gridzie, to owszem. Przy on-grid wykorzystujesz sieć dystrybucyjną.




> Zapewne? Brniesz w sprzeczkę na podstawie przypuszczeń i podejrzeń?


Na kilkadziesiąt umów na prąd, jakie podpisywałem każda tego zabraniała. Ale nie znam wszystkich umów - dlatego zastrzegłem, że najprawdopodobniej.



> Dzięki za link. Wyczytałem w nim też:
> "W tym kontekście Prezes URE uznaje za dopuszczalną odsprzedaż energii przez odbiorcę, np. swoim najemcom (tzw. „refakturowanie”).


Że można refakturować - pisałem od początku. Tylko jaki sens wydawać pieniądze na PV, żeby komuś oddawać prąd za darmo?
Oddawanie za darmo to nie sprzedaż. Za to pojawi się problem podatkowy z darowizną.

----------


## humidorek

Zagadnienie ciekawe, i jak wiele w naszym kraju niejednoznaczne. Obecnie rozumiem to jednak tak, że energię wyprodukowaną z paneli na własnym budynku można bez problemu sprzedać użytkownikom tego budynku "za pomocą instalacji o napięciu poniżej 1 kV będącej własnością odbiorcy", bo nie ma w tym zdaniu słowa "wyłącznie", czyli instalacja zewnętrzna może wspomagać - być buforem (rok temu zmieniono definicję prosumenta, uwzględnia się też przedsiębiorcę wytwarzającego energię na potrzeby działalności prowadzonej w danej nieruchomości). To mi się wydaje logiczne.

Ale jak to w Polsce, jest cień ryzyka, że zakłady energetyczne pójdą linią wnioskowania, jaką Ty przedstawiłeś (a już jeden przykład mamy - ze liczą kWp wg paneli, a nie inwertera). Zobaczymy, ja spróbuję to załatwić z dostawcą (pge) zapewne za kilka miesięcy.

----------


## Kyczlewap

Witajcie ; 
Z zainteresowaniem przeczytałem dyskusje.
Właśnie zakończyłem remont domu w którym mam 6 lokali (takie mikrokawalerki) na wynajem. Na dachu instalacje PV 10 KW. Umowa na jeden licznik z PGE.  Ogrzewanie elektryczne. Każdy lokal ma podlicznik.  Wynajem prywatny albo jako firma – bo po obecnej nowelizacji że można wynajmować prywatnie lub jako DG na podatku ryczałtowym wychodzi na to samo. Budynek nie jest środkiem trwałym i jest nabyty z majątku prywatnego czyli póki co US twierdzi że to wynajem prywatny pomimo tego że też prowadzę firmę i jestem czynnym podatnikiem VAT. W przypadku innej interpretacji nic się nie zmieni bo i tak wybieram ryczałt (w firmie też mam ryczałt).
Z dyskusji między mitchem, kaizenem i humidorkiem  najbardziej przypadła mi do gustu koncepcja humidorka ale dyskusja zakończyła się jakiś czas temu czyli mogło się coś zmienić. Co nie znaczy że uważam ją za jedynie słuszną (tylko z mojego punktu widzenia najbardziej opłacalną  i najmniej problematyczną a zarazem jasną i logiczną). 
Koncepcja biznesowa VERSJA 1) przewiduje pobranie osobnej opłaty za wynajem – bez vat  (bo na mieszkaniówkę jest zwolnienie) oraz dodatkowej opłaty za media – wodę oraz energię. Czyli za wodę rozdzielamy fakturę ze zwik na 6 lokali i każdemu refakturujemy. Energię natomiast fakturujemy jako ilość KW razy zużycie z podlicznika energii w lokalu i dodajemy 23% VAT. Cena dla najemcy za 1KW taka jak z faktury  PGE (bo instalacja PV nie pokryje całego zapotrzebowania na energię i trzeba będzie około 30%-50% dokupić). Od różnicy między tym co nam każe zapłacić PGE a tym co „sprzedamy” najemcom jako produkcje z PV płacimy podatek tak jak od umowy najmu czyli ryczałt 8,5 % . Kwestia czy należy od tego zapłacić akcyzę czy nie to temat do ogarnięcia ( a może ktoś wie ?). 
Koncepcja biznesowa VERSJA 2) to doliczenie każdemu najemcy 1/6 prognozowanej produkcji z PV do czynszu za wynajem jako „dzierżawa” instalacji PV przynależnej do lokalu (np. 125KW x 0,80 zł za 1KW = 100 zł) a resztę to co będzie dokupione z PGE policzenie zgodnie ze wskazaniem licznika i wystawienie osobnego dokumentu.
Koncepcja VERSJA 2 jest dla mnie mniej przejrzysta ale jak nie można będzie inaczej to chyba jest to jedyne wyjście.        
Proszę bardzo osoby które mają z tym tematem jakieś przemyślenia lub doświadczenia o zabranie głosu w sprawie – zwłaszcza mitch, kaizen, humidorek – a może lopezz ogarnął temat ? 
Dodam że najprościej byłoby mieć budynek co ma 6 liczników pge i 6 instalacji pv ale nie było akurat takiej możliwości.  Dodam także że zdaje sobie sprawę że najprościej byłoby pobierać wraz z opłatą za wynajem zryczałtowaną opłatę za media i robić to jednym dokumentem, ale z uwagi na ogrzewanie elektryczne oraz wodę z bojlerów - ciężko to ogarnąć i dodatkowo kłóci się to z moją koncepcją że ma być tanio – czyli jak oszczędzasz to płacisz mniej.  

Wiem także że mogę wystąpić o interpretacje do US ale jak zadzwoniłem na infolinię ogólnopolską US (jesteś 167 w kolejce  :smile:  i porozmawiałem z miłą Panią to wyszło że najlepiej wystąpić o interpretacje indywidualną - tylko czas na odpowiedź to jest 90 dni plus 90 z uwagi na covid  :smile:  a interpretacja ta nie będzie obejmować przepisów PGE.  

pozdrawiam

----------


## mitch

Problem w tym, że to jest sprawa z gatunku tych, gdzie bez pomocy naprawdę kumatego biura rachunkowego z dostępem do prawnika nie obędzie się. A także bez indywidualnej interpretacji oraz wyjaśnienia spraw podatkowo-akcyzowych - czyli dodatkowe koszta. Na pewno nie jest to sprawa na forum i jest tu sporo min na które się można bardziej lub mniej świadomie władować (większa część z nich została opisana wyżej w dyskusji). Do tego można dołożyć możliwość podważenia rozliczeń przez najemcę po kilku latach i ryzyko straty pieniędzy. Moim zdaniem jest to gra kompletnie nie warta świeczki i zachodu.

W skrócie - PV na dachu prywatnego domu lub swojej firmy - tak. Na dachu domu z mieszkaniami na wynajem - w życiu. No chyba, że lubisz życie na krawędzi  :big lol:

----------


## mitch

> Straszne kombinacje aż jestem w szoku ze można takie stworki wymysleć szok.  Sprawa jest prosta jeżeli wynajmujesz dom bez kosztowy lub nisko kosztowy bo wyposażony jest w PV i ogrzewanie elektryczne to ze względu na standard możesz podkręcić stawkę czynszu bo twoja oferta może być atrakcyjniejsza ze względu na koszty eksploatacyjne pomimo wyższego czynszu z tyt najmu,


I oczywiście wziąć na klatę ryzyko, że trafisz na najemcę "mam wyj* na wszystko", który będzie zimą wietrzył cały dzień mieszkanie i miał jednocześnie odkręcone ogrzewanie na max  :big lol:  Co kto lubi  :no:

----------


## Kyczlewap

Dzięki Panowie; 

Być może należy podejść do sprawy tak - lokal jest bez kosztowy jeśli chodzi o eksploatacje do określonej ilości zużytych KW. Jak przekroczycie to będziemy renegocjować czynsz. (czyli w następnym miesiącu będzie drożej) 
W miesiącach letnich czynsz jest w wysokości x a w miesiącach zimowych z uwagi na ogrzewanie jest x + 200 PLN na przykład ? 
Jednak takie rozwiązanie to trochę nie po mojemu.
Zawsze staram się ciąć koszty a w przypadku rozliczenia ryczałtem ciężko będzie ludzi przekonać do oszczędności. 
Dzięki za wypowiedzi. Może ktoś jeszcze coś doda  ...

----------


## mitch

> Być może należy podejść do sprawy tak - lokal jest bez kosztowy jeśli chodzi o eksploatacje do określonej ilości zużytych KW. Jak przekroczycie to będziemy renegocjować czynsz. (czyli w następnym miesiącu będzie drożej)


 Skomplikowana umowa, skomplikowane rozliczenie. Strasznie dużo zachodu jak na pasywny dochód.




> W miesiącach letnich czynsz jest w wysokości x a w miesiącach zimowych z uwagi na ogrzewanie jest x + 200 PLN na przykład ?


Też skomplikowane, w dodatku wchodzi podatek od tych 200 zł. Najem ma być prosty jak budowa cepa, a nie raz tak, raz owak. Ani najemcy nie lubią takich cyrków, ani większość wynajmujących.




> Zawsze staram się ciąć koszty a w przypadku rozliczenia ryczałtem ciężko będzie ludzi przekonać do oszczędności.


Exactly. W dodatku mało kto będzie wiedział ile może jeszcze zużyć.

----------


## mitch

> Można prościej rozliczyć po prostu normalnie po zużyciu jest taki parametr na fakturze w PGE który uwzględnia wszystko łącznie z auto konsumpcją. I wtedy najemca ponosi koszty tego co zużycje po cenach OSD i sprzedawcy pradu. Natomist profity z PV pobiera właściciel nieruchomości po prostu ten detal nie jest wynajmowany najemcy, jeżeli chce skorzytac z PV to płąci dodatkowo co mu się nie koniecznie moze opłącać.


A skąd niby jakikolwiek operator miałby wiedzieć, jaką mam autokonsumpcję?!? Na tym cały myk z autokonsumpcją polega, że ta energia nie przechodzi przez licznik operatora i dlatego najbardziej opłaca się konsumować na bieżąco produkcję, żeby nie oddawać energetyce 20% lub 30% opłaty. Coś Ci się zdrowo pomyliło, praw fizyki to Ty na tym forum może nie zmieniaj. Poza tym podatkowo to:
1) albo robisz refakturę (w bardzo dużym uproszczeniu, bo to zależy od formy działalności wynajmującego i zapisów jego umowy z najemcą)
2) albo licznik na najemcę

Wszelkie odstępstwa powodują albo daleko idące konsekwencje i masę niepotrzebnej nikomu roboty papierkowej albo niosą potencjalne ryzyko dla wynajmującego w postaci nieprzewidywalnych najemców (co i tak jest wystarczająco ryzykowne bez PV na dachu) i kosztów.

Moim prywatnym zdaniem, nie ma najmniejszego sensu kopać się z koniem. Zbyt duża szansa, że koń (państwo) wygra, a finansowo biznes się nie zepnie. 

Nie rozumiem, po co komplikować rzeczy, które mają być proste i bezobsługowe - takie jak najem czyli dochód pasywny. To ma generować zyski, a nie ból głowy.

----------


## Kyczlewap

> Można prościej rozliczyć po prostu normalnie po zużyciu jest taki parametr na fakturze w PGE który uwzględnia wszystko łącznie z auto konsumpcją. I wtedy najemca ponosi koszty tego co zużycje po cenach OSD i sprzedawcy pradu. Natomist profity z PV pobiera właściciel nieruchomości po prostu ten detal nie jest wynajmowany najemcy, jeżeli chce skorzytac z PV to płąci dodatkowo co mu się nie koniecznie moze opłącać.


No jak dla mnie to też nie przejdzie bo tam nie mieszkam i nie mam na co zużyć tej energii z PV. Na oświetlenie budynku  9000 KWH rocznie (instalacja jest 10KW)  to  trochę za dużo.
Być może należy zrobić ryczałt, ale poinformować najemców że jak przekroczą pewną ilość KW (bo każdy ma licznik)  to będziemy renegocjować umowę lub im wymówię. Nie chodzi tu o  to że ktoś sobie ustawi w domu 22C zamiast 21C zimą tylko o właśnie wietrzenie pomieszczeń otwartym oknem na oścież przy -15C lub grzanie do 25C i chodzenie w majtkach po mieszkaniu jak to w niektórych blokach lub zostawianie  klimy na 24H jak to czasami ludzie robią jak pojadą na wakacje do ciepłych krajów.
Lokali jest 6  więc w krótkim czasie można będzie wyciągnąć średnią ile powinno być zużywane i jak w jednym będzie za dużo to będzie to widać po miesiącu. Natomiast po roku będzie wszystko wiadomo z dokładnością do +/- 50 KWH miesięcznie.
W przypadku tego biznesu nie chodzi mi o maksymalizacje zysku za wszelką cenę ale o jego uproszczenie. 
Dodatkowo chyba w miesiącach zimowych trzeba pobrać + 150 PLN na ogrzewanie. Jak ktoś ma piec węglowy lub opał to też się ogrzewa zimą i jest to zrozumiałe że zimą jest drożej.

----------


## mitch

> W przypadku tego biznesu nie chodzi mi o maksymalizacje zysku za wszelką cenę ale o jego uproszczenie.


Każdy robi jak chce. Mogę tylko powiedzieć, że na dłuższą metę skomplikowane umowy i/lub metody rozliczenia mediów to jest ostatnie o czym chce myśleć zarówno inwestor jak i najemca. Przy sezonie zimowym w przypadku normalnych rozliczeń sprawa jest prosta - są koszty, jest podstawa obciążenia najemcy. Przy "wirtualnych" (wirtualnych, bo jest zużycie, a nie ma faktury) kosztach sprawy się komplikują. Z jednej strony piszesz o uproszczeniu zysku, z drugiej chcesz być pionierem, przecierać ścieżki, dyskutować z US, URE i bóg wie z kim jeszcze. Nie widzisz w tym sprzeczności? Proste jest rozliczenie co miesiąc - czynsz najmu + czynsz administracyjny + media. Mieszanie do tego zbędnych instytucji, liczenie jakiś średnich, tworzenie wzorów w umowach to jest dokładne zaprzeczenie prostoty i idei pasywnego dochodu.

I żebyś miał co przemyśleć - spółdzielnie mieszkaniowe w całej Polsce zakładają PV na dachach bloków. Ale wszyscy tylko w celu pokrycia kosztów energii na utrzymanie tzw. przestrzeni wspólnych czy np. wind. Nikt nie idzie w kierunku pomniejszenia rachunków poszczególnych mieszkańców.

----------


## Kyczlewap

Czyli reasumując należy określić kwotę miesięczną do zapłaty (wynajem,media,śmieci itp)  bez rozgraniczania co za co i zapłacić od tego 8,5 % ryczałtu i sprawa załatwiona.

Co do dopłaty w miesiącach zimowych to widziałem takie rozwiązanie w kilku ogłoszeniach w przypadku ogrzewania prądem lokali w kamienicach. 

Z "innej beczki" jak jadę na snowboard to jest sezon HI i sezon LOW i ceny inne.

Oczywiście nie wynikają one z ilości energii którą się zużywa tylko z liczby chętnych do zabawy w tych terminach oraz dostępności tras i ilości słoneczka  :smile:  

Dziękuje i pozdrawiam.

----------


## mitch

> Czyli reasumując należy określić kwotę miesięczną do zapłaty (wynajem,media,śmieci itp)  bez rozgraniczania co za co i zapłacić od tego 8,5 % ryczałtu i sprawa załatwiona.


No nie, to jest mało optymalne podatkowo. Tzn. można, ale po co tracić pieniądze? Albo poczytaj albo zapłać komuś, kto to ogarnia.




> Z "innej beczki" jak jadę na snowboard to jest sezon HI i sezon LOW i ceny inne.
> 
> Oczywiście nie wynikają one z ilości energii którą się zużywa tylko z liczby chętnych do zabawy w tych terminach oraz dostępności tras i ilości słoneczka


Nieco nietrafiony argument. Na narty jedziesz raz czy dwa w sezonie i dokładnie wiesz ile masz zapłacić. Jak jeździsz cały rok/sezon to kupujesz karnet sezonowy. Tak czy owak - nie mój cyrk, nie moje małpy.

----------

